# Sub for Eldersburg, MD site



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I am in need of someone to plow a small site for me in Eldersburg. It is about a 2 hour job, and it has to be done relatively quick after a storm. I also need this person to have salting capabilites. email me at js at scsindustriesinc.com. Thanks!


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I sent you an email.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I know. I saw it.


----------

